# Introducing myself



## Amber13 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi all,

Sorry if this is not in the right place but my broadband is freezing so finding it hard to navigate. I am more familiar now with the Alanya east and west more recently. I have also been to Bodrum, Kusadasi, Izmir, Gumbet and have watched all the changes and growth. I live between Ireland and Turkey and have done so for a number of years now and expect to be able to go over next year for 3 months at a time.

thanks,


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I am sure your experiences will be useful to others. Are you affected by the new visa rules or are you a resident?


----------



## Amber13 (Feb 11, 2013)

We havent applied yet for residency waiting till we retire fully. No problems with the Visa so far.


----------



## de1amo (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! İ am new here too but maybe looking to explore the areas you mentioned because i am looking for a new holiday home away from İzmir where i live and work.

İ have been to Kusadasi a few times but got drawn away from the centre towards Ladies Beach- a student i had a conversation class with last night told me that there were rip tides at LB and it is dangerous!--i dont know if that is true??


----------

